# Tom's Custom Turkey Calls



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

With turkey season literally just around the corner here in Michigan and already under way in other states. I thought it would be nice to tell you about a unique company that makes beautifully hand-crafted box calls, slate calls and strikers. 
Located in Dewitt Michigan is Tom’s Custom Turkey Calls. I came across his calls at the Deer & Turkey Spectacular here in Michigan and was impressed by how nice they looked. I know looks aren’t everything but his attention to detail and finish are outstanding. I began looking and listening to them and thought these are pretty sweet. I contacted Tom that following week and he very graciously sent me his double sided box call, slate call and assortment of strikers. Just by changing the type of striker I noticed a difference in sound. This is due to two things, because of the design of the striker and type of wood. Tom uses a wide variety of woods for his slate calls and strikers which include: Bocote, Zebrawood, Cocobola, Padduck, Purpleheart, Osage Orange, Cherry, Walnut, Cedar and Maple.
Well I invited a friend of mine over to look at these calls. I refer to him on many occasions due to his many years of hunting experience and knowledge. He has called and hunted turkeys for 45+ years. 
Listening to each call he was very impressed by the realistic sounds the box call and slate gave. He thought the strikers were very unique and fit well in his hand and mentioning how each had its own personality. 
I really like each item but I really enjoy box calls and Tom’s was unique in that on one side you get a raspier older sounding hen and on the other side a cleaner higher pitched younger hen. The call is light to hold and it felt good in my hand. This allows me to take one less call to have to carry out to the field. His box calls are made out of a solid block of wood to provide a “true” turkey tone. His attention to detail, quality craftsmanship and wood combinations make these calls one of kind. 
Tom makes each call to order so you will not find his calls in any store but, he welcomes a call at 517-669-9515 and he will spend time explaining each of his calls. 
So, if you want a box call or slate call for a reasonable price, hand-crafted and know that when you use it you will be getting a call made from an experienced turkey caller then, give Tom a call. 

Review written by: Gary Elliott
www.garysbowhunting.com​


----------

